# We have a CO from Team 2 Yehhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!111



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

All,

I'd like to inform you that we have received an email from CO - team 2 requesting for Form 80 and IELTS score card (since the one which we've uploaded is not clear itseems)
They are asking for a color scan of the document.

We have 28 days to submit the documents.

Thanks Ausimmi and Slim Neo...it was u guys who had told me that i'll get a CO in 2 weeks so it happened.

U guys are my lucky charm...please pray for me to get my visa grant as early as possible.

Thanks
Divya(drag288)


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

drag288 said:


> All,
> 
> I'd like to inform you that we have received an email from CO - team 2 requesting for Form 80 and IELTS score card (since the one which we've uploaded is not clear itseems)
> They are asking for a color scan of the document.
> ...


OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh WOWIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Divya that is such a beautiful news!!!!!! I was feeling a bit down today and this is SO heartening. So it DEFINITELY means 18 March email applicants ARE NOT getting priority. I am expecting my own CO soon then. DO tell us how things proceed. One of the things we will be looking for is whether they send the case for external/internal/background checks (GOD Forbid!!!). Keep us updated!!!!


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh WOWIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Divya that is such a beautiful news!!!!!! I was feeling a bit down today and this is SO heartening. So it DEFINITELY means 18 March email applicants ARE NOT getting priority. I am expecting my own CO soon then. DO tell us how things proceed. One of the things we will be looking for is whether they send the case for external/internal/background checks (GOD Forbid!!!). Keep us updated!!!!


Sure I will keep you posted.
I will be sending my IELTS coloured scanned copy.
They have asked for an employment reference letter (current company)
Payslip + HR's contact details etc. Basically one letter which has A-Z details about employment

Rest everything shows 'Met'


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi divya,
Congrats once again for the CO allocation....You sound so excited as if you got the visa grant itself......I can understand the happiness....Hope you get the visa grant soon....


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

drag288 said:


> Sure I will keep you posted.
> I will be sending my IELTS coloured scanned copy.
> They have asked for an employment reference letter (current company)
> Payslip + HR's contact details etc. Basically one letter which has A-Z details about employment
> ...


I am very, very concerned now. Why do they need your current employer's reference letter? I have been without a job since December 2010 and could not find one since then. Do you think it will be a problem?! I am really concerned! I did, however, work for 12 of the 24 months prior to the application date.


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

Dhawal said:


> Hi divya,
> Congrats once again for the CO allocation....You sound so excited as if you got the visa grant itself......I can understand the happiness....Hope you get the visa grant soon....


I was frustrated to the core...bugged up with S'pore.
I was so happy when I saw the email this morning.

Many thanks.:ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

HermanB said:


> I am very, very concerned now. Why do they need your current employer's reference letter? I have been without a job since December 2010 and could not find one since then. Do you think it will be a problem?! I am really concerned! I did, however, work for 12 of the 24 months prior to the application date.


Basically you need to provide evidence for 4 years of work experience
In your case Prior to dec 2010 if you have worked for 4 yrs u will be requested to provide that evidence. 

In my case its only 1 letter from current employer which they have requested for.


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

drag288 said:


> Basically you need to provide evidence for 4 years of work experience
> In your case Prior to dec 2010 if you have worked for 4 yrs u will be requested to provide that evidence.
> 
> In my case its only 1 letter from current employer which they have requested for.


Ah, ok, that's good news then as it won't apply to us then as we haven't even worked for more than 3 years prior to application, we are still very young, at time of application my wife 25 and myself 26, lol.

We both finished 3 qualifications, so, we are going for the inexperienced professional way, haha. Thank you for the news of relief!


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

drag288 said:


> Basically you need to provide evidence for 4 years of work experience
> In your case Prior to dec 2010 if you have worked for 4 yrs u will be requested to provide that evidence.
> 
> In my case its only 1 letter from current employer which they have requested for.


HI Divya,
I have a question .. when you see everything meet...

what the status on first page ?

20/11/2010 *Application received - processing commenced* Message
20/11/2010 Application fee received Message

did it changed ?

-Neo-


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

SlimNeo said:


> HI Divya,
> I have a question .. when you see everything meet...
> 
> what the status on first page ?
> ...


YES
on the first page I have ABPF
and the next line says email sent 

When I click on the document check list everything except the above mentioned docs says Met


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

drag288 said:


> YES
> on the first page I have ABPF
> and the next line says email sent
> 
> When I click on the document check list everything except the above mentioned docs says Met


Thats nice .. Medicals and PCC you already completed right ?

-Neo-


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

SlimNeo said:


> Thats nice .. Medicals and PCC you already completed right ?
> 
> -Neo-


Yep submitted everything. Only 2 docs pending.
Finding it very hard to fill-up form 80. Too many details are requested in it.

Only under my name Form 80 is mentioned but not under my Husband's name.
Do we need to fill in 2 Form 80's for both the applicants or primary applicant is enuf?

please advise.


----------



## dengdai (May 2, 2011)

this is getting frustrating...  i am Feb 2010 175 applicant and not even anything about getting a CO..... :'(

i would very much wanna know why....


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

drag288 said:


> Yep submitted everything. Only 2 docs pending.
> Finding it very hard to fill-up form 80. Too many details are requested in it.
> 
> Only under my name Form 80 is mentioned but not under my Husband's name.
> ...


My agent told its for both .. i have given both mine and my wife's.

-Neo-


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

drag288 said:


> Yep submitted everything. Only 2 docs pending.
> Finding it very hard to fill-up form 80. Too many details are requested in it.
> 
> Only under my name Form 80 is mentioned but not under my Husband's name.
> ...


It's for both u need to fill form 80!
All the best :clap2:


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

dengdai said:


> this is getting frustrating...  i am Feb 2010 175 applicant and not even anything about getting a CO..... :'(
> 
> i would very much wanna know why....


Would advise u to raise a PLE or wait till 18 June as 3 months will be over by then. So worst by 18 June u should get a CO!
:ranger:


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

iNinjaN said:


> It's for both u need to fill form 80!
> All the best :clap2:


Guys,

Thanks for the info.

Cheers
Div


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

drag288 said:


> YES
> on the first page I have ABPF
> and the next line says email sent
> 
> When I click on the document check list everything except the above mentioned docs says Met


Question.
Form 80 can be downloaded only under my name.
There is no entry below my husband's name

When I downloaded the form all my details are in there
At the bottom of the page my name/ DOB/ Application reference number is there.

Where do we download form 80 for my husband?

Please help


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

drag288 said:


> Question.
> Form 80 can be downloaded only under my name.
> There is no entry below my husband's name
> 
> ...


Form 80

A new Form 80: Personal particulars for character assessment, should be completed for all applicants including dependents aged 16 years or over irrespective of whether they are migrating or not, and irrespective of whether this form(s) was provided when lodging your application. This up-to-date information will assist with the processing of an application once it is allocated.

Form 80 is available from the department's website at: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

drag288 said:


> Question.
> Form 80 can be downloaded only under my name.
> There is no entry below my husband's name
> 
> ...


I think if the CO has explicitly asked for YOUR Form 80 only and he online form is only showing YOUR form, then go on and send only the one form. CO will ask for husband if he wants.


----------



## orange12 (May 2, 2011)

hi guys

do you think i should upload my employer reference letters and more payslips (i uploaded 1 month only)?


seems like theres no hope for 4th may because it's the end of the day...
let's hope thursday or friday brings good news !


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

orange12 said:


> hi guys
> 
> do you think i should upload my employer reference letters and more payslips (i uploaded 1 month only)?
> 
> ...


As I remember u have got the 18 march email. So would suggest not to upload anything more till u get a co, but keep the documents ready! Once CO allocated, if he asked for more docs then u can upload! So hold on will be my suggestion!

:ranger:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you mean to say in 6 days you got your visa? awesome.. but how come i did not see a got it thread from you .. update your signature woman  and a formal congratulations from me


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> you mean to say in 6 days you got your visa? awesome.. but how come i did not see a got it thread from you .. update your signature woman  and a formal congratulations from me


Signature has been updated already. I updated the grant Info yesterday in P3 club thread. Only.

Sent from my Nexus S using Expat Forum


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

drag288 said:


> Signature has been updated already. I updated the grant Info yesterday in P3 club thread. Only.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Expat Forum


Hello, congratz again . Just want to ask, were you a sole applicant or were there secondary applicants. If so, do they have a condition 8502 imposed according to the grant letter? Please, really would like to know.

All the best!


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

HermanB said:


> Hello, congratz again . Just want to ask, were you a sole applicant or were there secondary applicants. If so, do they have a condition 8502 imposed according to the grant letter? Please, really would like to know.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks.
No conditions were imposed by DIAC for both Primary and Secondary applicants.


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

drag288 said:


> Thanks.
> No conditions were imposed by DIAC for both Primary and Secondary applicants.


Wow, I wonder if this is new, they used to impose it according to our agent. Your other half had a skills assessment and so on as well hey? Is he on the SOL? Can I ask you a big favour? Could you please let me know what is on your actual visa once it is in your passport? I would really appreciate it so much!

Thank you again!


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

HermanB said:


> Wow, I wonder if this is new, they used to impose it according to our agent. Your other half had a skills assessment and so on as well hey? Is he on the SOL? Can I ask you a big favour? Could you please let me know what is on your actual visa once it is in your passport? I would really appreciate it so much!
> 
> Thank you again!


Yes both applicants had skills assessed on SOL
I'm getting the visa sticker pasted on Monday. I will keep u posted


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

drag288 said:


> Yes both applicants had skills assessed on SOL
> I'm getting the visa sticker pasted on Monday. I will keep u posted


Thank you so much!! I really owe you, if it is that we won't have that condition imposed, it would alleviate a great concern of ours. All the best!! Have to put off pc and internet now, bad thunderstorm . 

Kind regards
Herman


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Congrats!!!

Great !!!, you got Visa Grant in 4 days!


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

drag288 said:


> Yes both applicants had skills assessed on SOL
> I'm getting the visa sticker pasted on Monday. I will keep u posted


Hi, so, any condition on the stamp? And ty!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> you mean to say in 6 days you got your visa? awesome.. but how come i did not see a got it thread from you .. update your signature woman  and a formal congratulations from me


hi anj?
how to get pcc??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi gaurav

just go to the passport office where you got your passport made from, they have a form, fill the same, the fee for pcc is INR 300 i think, submit at the window, they tell you if the police verification is clear, if it is they give you the passport back the same day, if not they give the passport back to you and keep the form etc, get your police clearance done in next few days, once your police verification is done, u go back to the pp office, get your passport stamped for pcc.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi gaurav
> 
> just go to the passport office where you got your passport made from, they have a form, fill the same, the fee for pcc is INR 300 i think, submit at the window, they tell you if the police verification is clear, if it is they give you the passport back the same day, if not they give the passport back to you and keep the form etc, get your police clearance done in next few days, once your police verification is done, u go back to the pp office, get your passport stamped for pcc.


Thanks Anj,
My wife is from Punjab and living with me here in Mumbai from past 2 yrs. Can she get the PCC done with me here from Mumbai?
Do she need to fill a separate form2?


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> Thanks Anj,
> My wife is from Punjab and living with me here in Mumbai from past 2 yrs. Can she get the PCC done with me here from Mumbai?
> Do she need to fill a separate form2?


Hi Gaurav,

Pcc is normally done from the lace where passport was issued! So if the passport is issued from mumbai, then no need to submit in Punjab! But if it's the other way then et is to submit in Punjab!

By the way I am also from mumbai, if u need any help for pcc in mumbai do let me know! I got it in 6 days!

Regards,

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

iNinjaN said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> Pcc is normally done from the lace where passport was issued! So if the passport is issued from mumbai, then no need to submit in Punjab! But if it's the other way then et is to submit in Punjab!
> 
> ...


Yes.
Neki aur puch puch 
She has got passport from punjab, but I have called her urgently here in Mumbai tomorrow for medicals.
Can she get the PCC done here from Mumbai though she was issued passport from punjab?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

gaurav pcc is police clearance certificate, basically they do a police check if you submit it as a city other than the issuing city, if you have time apply in mumbai, if not then send the passport thru courier to punjab with an authority letter and the form and let someone from the wife's family do it.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

what I did was, I knew my police verification was not clear, for some reason here in gurgaon they do verification twice, they clear it the second time for no reason even if you give the same documents in the first as well as 2nd verification. anyways, i applied for pcc, they gave the passport back, the verification was done, i waited for the CO, when i got the CO i went with the passport again and got the stamp


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> Yes.
> Neki aur puch puch
> She has got passport from punjab, but I have called her urgently here in Mumbai tomorrow for medicals.
> Can she get the PCC done here from Mumbai though she was issued passport from punjab?


Se can, but will take more time as pcc report has to be send from Punjab to mumbai and they they can issue certificate. Its normally advisable to do it from place of issue to get it quickly done!

Hope it helps! Else pm me ur number, we can talk 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------

